# A little "how to" on filleting trout



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice video nice looking trout. I always have trouble skinning them it’s so soft.


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

A sharp knife is the key.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

easiest inshore fish to fillet.


----------

